
Want to See More Millennials as Homeowners? Ease FHA Condo Restrictions - jseliger
https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/fha-loans-condo-rules-millennials-homeownership
======
jseliger
Or, better yet, kill FHA loans entirely; still, this might be a second- or
third-best solution.

